# mother and son!



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

emily one week old








Simba 24 hours old( he was not sure about the grass yet!)








Emily 3 years old, second freshner








Simba a month old(the red and white goat with the twig.

looking back atthe 2 baby pics wow do they look alike!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Since he looks so much like her, it makes one hopeful that he'll reproduce her! :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah thats what im hoping!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats real cool -- I love the look alikes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... they sure do look alike ....that is so neat...and they are beautiful . :greengrin:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Lovely!  :thumb: 

Are you keeping him?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I am keeping his as a buck!

He has an awsome pedigree and his dam has a beautiful udder. 
If you go to my website under bucks there is his extended pedigree


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Sire:Rosasharn TL Lady Killer Bee *S Sire:ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L+*S'E'++B+AE 82
Sire: Stonewall's Apocalyse Now 
(Stonewall's Raising Arizona x Stonewall's Lily Dale)
Dam: ARMCH Goodwood Water Lily *D (Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood x It'l Do's Chalktaw) 
Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's UMT Honey Bee 4*D'E' AR 1875
Sire: ARMCH Rosasharn's Under My Thumb+*S 'E' 
(ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb*S x ARMCH Goodwood Water Lily *D)
Dam:ARMCH Rosasharn's Buckwheat Honey 3*D 'E' (ORT Magic's M Heracles x ARMCH Rosasharns's Eclipse 2*D)


Dam:5 Acre Farm Summer Sweet Emily Sire:Rosasharn SS WaterColour *S 
Sire:Rosasharn's Summer Sol *S	
(Rosasharn's Tiger L *S x ARMCH Rosasharn's Eclipse 2*D)
Dam:ARMCH Goodwood Water Lily *D 
(Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood x It'l Do's Chalktaw)
Dam:5 Acre Farm Sweet November *D AR2002 
Sire: Old Mountain Farm Starbuck VG
(Woodhaven Farms Neon Eclipse x Old Mountain Farm McDermott)
Dam:Gnome Rock Sabrina
(Stonewall's Apocalypse Now xStonewall's India Wilkes) 
Here it is hope its not too confusing


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

:thumb: I was hoping that you were as he is a well bred buckling with a lovely dam! I will keep my fingers crossed that she will give you a doeling next year - if her doeling has her mammary system they would make a lovely dam and daughter entry! (I LOVE the dam and daughter, get of dam, get of sire, generation classes!!)


----------

